# How to trim down edges of glass.



## Ziggi

I have a piece of glass I need to trim down the edge just about 1mm or 2mm.
It's not thick enough that I can cut it with my cutter and it's just a bit large so i can close the doors. 2 glass doors closing together, no give or play.

What can I use to use down just a little bit of one piece?
Thanks


----------



## jeffdart

You could try a diamond bit for a dremel. Just mark a line that you need removed and grind it off gently.


----------



## frogfreak

1-2mm you say....umm....get a new piece of glass.

It's not worth the hassle


----------



## pigface

Get a big sharpening stone like for sharpening knives . Keep it wet and sand it down with that . Dont get an expensive one because it tears the stone up . 
It takes time but it works . I had to do this on a door this weekend. 

Or it might just be cheaper to get another piece cut .


----------



## Ziggi

Not that easy .

It's for an exo terra door. The glass is already siliconed in the plastic framing and all. Would be difficult to remove it even if I broke the glass.

I thought there might be some type of sand paper out there I could use?



frogfreak said:


> 1-2mm you say....umm....get a new piece of glass.
> 
> It's not worth the hassle


----------



## melas

Ziggi said:


> I thought there might be some type of sand paper out there I could use?


Emery Cloth - use it in a wet application . . . it will take some time . . . good luck!


----------



## frogfreak

I didn't know it was a door.

Follow advice above


----------



## Dane

Ziggi said:


> Not that easy .
> 
> It's for an exo terra door. The glass is already siliconed in the plastic framing and all. Would be difficult to remove it even if I broke the glass.
> 
> I thought there might be some type of sand paper out there I could use?


Silicone doesn't bond to plastic the way it does to glass, you should be able to wiggle it out, or slip a razor blade into the frame. Filing off even 2mm would take hours, especially if you have to work with it attached to the tank..


----------



## Ziggi

I can easily pop the door off the exo terra's, so I can sit and have fun.
I will try the emery cloth and water see if I can work at it a little bit.



Dane said:


> Silicone doesn't bond to plastic the way it does to glass, you should be able to wiggle it out, or slip a razor blade into the frame. Filing off even 2mm would take hours, especially if you have to work with it attached to the tank..


----------



## frogfreak

Ziggi said:


> I can easily pop the door off the exo terra's, so I can sit and have fun.
> I will try the emery cloth and water see if I can work at it a little bit.


if you can get your hands on a belt grinder with emery it'll change it into about a 1/2 hours work. 

Do it on slow speed. Less chance of a screw up.


----------



## Dancing frogs

^This...I've corrected many panels of badly cut glass with my cheap belt sander.
Remember your safety glasses and respritory protection.


----------



## pl259

I've had good luck trimming small amounts of glass sheet using a wet saw for tile. And definately take care in managing all the glass dust, if you use a dry abrasive.


----------



## Fyre

You can also check with a local stained glass shop. They have glass grinders made exactly for that purpose. Give them a call and ask if you can bring the door in to grind down. Would only cost a few bucks or maybe they would do it for free. Stained glass dealers also sell a grinding stone you can purchase as well for grinding the edge of glass. Just a few bucks for that as well.

__

tj


----------

